# Resigned as Mod



## Selena van Leeuwen

Had enough of all the whining, BS, and "the mods overmoderate" or "The mods allow to much". I hope with my resigignation I'll find again the fun I had when I first signed up here. Was gone for along time.

So for all the "know it alls" if you think you can do better, there is a vacancy...


----------



## susan tuck

Selena I hope you will reconsider. Maybe just take a little vacation from moderating, if you need a break? Please don't listen to any of the critisism from the peanut gallery, you do a fine job and are much appreciated.


----------



## maggie fraser

susan tuck said:


> Selena I hope you will reconsider. Maybe just take a little vacation from moderating, if you need a break? Please don't listen to any of the critisism from the peanut gallery, you do a fine job and are much appreciated.


It's CRITICISM from the peanut gallery, not CRITISISM from the peanut gallery. :grin:

Selena hope you don't go, I'd rather you sorted stuff out and stayed.


----------



## Harry Keely

Hate to hear it Selena, in the same token you enjoy your freedom:wink:


----------



## Drew Peirce

Now if only we could keep those dutchies dutch it would be a perfect world again


(((((your not the one I wish resigned)))))


----------



## Christopher Jones

Drew Peirce said:


> Now if only we could keep those dutchies dutch it would be a perfect world again


Sending your's back then?


----------



## Faisal Khan

Maybe all mods should take a vacation and then come back fully charged :grin:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

What a shame, all the whining for board anarchy and a Mod resigns. I raise a 16 year old to have respect and manners and here we have a bunch of adults advocating that one person who they find entertaining ought to be exempt from the Board rules. Somehow there is some sense of entitlement to call people names and resort to bully and intimidation when they get really insecure and can't respond to a discussion with alternative information. You actually condone "running people off the board" because if its too hot in the kitchen, they should get out. What ego. And my favorite sexist dribble--"the pussification of America???" Ohhhhhh, and can't have any pet people, trainers or questions. Did it ever dawn on anyone that today's pet person, may be tomorrow's sport competitor???? Now its mob rule and a tea party lynching of the moderators. You want to conduct yourself on the board like you can't anywhere else in society to relieve your stress. I guess that's what the batterers think too---bad day at work, beat the hell out of the spouse and kids. One of your favorite entertaining stress relievers is the antics of JO telling it like it is and beating down whoever he thinks can't take it with "idiot, dumb, fuktard, and when he has nothing else, AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I love the suggestion, don't ban him, just moderate him. As if the mods have time to run a special ed classroom. I could care less whether he is banned or not but I'm not the one he constantly gave the royal finger to when told to follow the rules. My usual response is you got something--bring it. But some people don't get off from work to participate in internet room brawls. They really would like information exchange. The larger issue here isn't JO, its just you whining about wanting anarchy where when you choose you can call people names and play the school yard bully. That's not debate or discussion--just shows a total lack of character and ego run amok. Put yourself in their shoes and regardless of whether you want board anarchy, for the sake of discussion---suppose you[board owner and moderator] had a couple of rules of engagment/participation and over and over and over again, you told someone to follow them and he continued the undesired behavior and essentially said F-YOU, I'm special and above all that. What would you do?????? If he were a dog, you'd sharpen those pinch collars or turn up the electricity. None of you would say, you know, you're entertaining and I get off on how you treat people. I'll give you a pass. Can't you just hear him singing DANCE, PUPPETS DANCE.

T


----------



## Ricardo Ashton

Faisal Khan said:


> Maybe all mods should take a vacation and then come back fully charged :grin:


And when they get back they'll be like ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Derek Milliken

Sorry to hear it Selena,
I, for one, have never really seen any of you moderators go overboard. Most times a lot of leeway is given before any action is taken. Certainly I think I see you step in and moderate least of all.
Most times when I see you post I'm quite happy to read it, you're one of the better people on here when it comes to sharing actual training information.
Enjoy your freedom I guess


----------



## leslie cassian

Sorry to see you go, but not surprised. I suspect being a moderator is a tough and thankless job and that has to grind you down after a while.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

OK, I've not voiced my opinion at all on this whole deal so now I will.

I think that Terrasita is right on. Jeff and I have had our problems but I soon learned how he was and that was that. I didn't let him bother me AFTER I figured him out. I would love to train with him and hang out BUT he can't be the bully in this school yard. The newer people was his target and that is wrong. After enough spankings there is only one other thing to do.As much as I would hate any of you to get booted Jeff had it coming.

Selena get your butt back in here but only after you take a little short break. YOU ARE NEEDED HERE.


----------



## Drew Peirce

Selena was/is the best mod ever, if she is no longer happy in that role then she should walk away from it, maybe it will allow her to express herself more freely without feeling she has to be politically correct all the time, either way if she's happier as a regular member then I'm happy for her.


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Drew Peirce said:


> (((((your not the one I wish resigned)))))


I second that!


----------



## Connie Sutherland

leslie cassian said:


> Sorry to see you go, but not surprised. I suspect being a moderator is a tough and thankless job and that has to grind you down after a while.



You suspect right. It's 80% tedious and behind the scenes and 100% thankless.

Doesn't make any difference that Selena spent 5 years trying to be an impartial mod and enforce the few tiny rules here.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Thanks for all the mods do. I know it is a thankless job! 

I can understand anybody not wanting to do it anymore.......I also remember some times when it seemed like the whole forum was just going to be shut down out of frustration.


----------



## susan tuck

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Thanks for all the mods do. I know it is a thankless job!
> 
> I can understand anybody not wanting to do it anymore.......I also remember some times when it seemed like the whole forum was just going to be shut down out of frustration.


Yes, thanks to all the moderators. Connie. Bob, David, you guys are appreciated and do a good job. If I left anyone out, it was not intentional.


----------



## Ben Thompson

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Had enough of all the whining, BS, and "the mods overmoderate" or "The mods allow to much". I hope with my resigignation I'll find again the fun I had when I first signed up here. Was gone for along time.
> 
> So for all the "know it alls" if you think you can do better, there is a vacancy...


You moderators didn't do anything wrong. A message board is like a home if one has alot of guests in their home and 3 guests are rude you have the right to ask them to leave. Plus this forum attracts a rougher crowd. For whatever reason.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> What a shame, all the whining for board anarchy and a Mod resigns. I raise a 16 year old to have respect and manners and here we have a bunch of adults advocating that one person who they find entertaining ought to be exempt from the Board rules. Somehow there is some sense of entitlement to call people names and resort to bully and intimidation when they get really insecure and can't respond to a discussion with alternative information. You actually condone "running people off the board" because if its too hot in the kitchen, they should get out. What ego. And my favorite sexist dribble--"the pussification of America???" Ohhhhhh, and can't have any pet people, trainers or questions. Did it ever dawn on anyone that today's pet person, may be tomorrow's sport competitor???? Now its mob rule and a tea party lynching of the moderators. You want to conduct yourself on the board like you can't anywhere else in society to relieve your stress. I guess that's what the batterers think too---bad day at work, beat the hell out of the spouse and kids. One of your favorite entertaining stress relievers is the antics of JO telling it like it is and beating down whoever he thinks can't take it with "idiot, dumb, fuktard, and when he has nothing else, AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I love the suggestion, don't ban him, just moderate him. As if the mods have time to run a special ed classroom. I could care less whether he is banned or not but I'm not the one he constantly gave the royal finger to when told to follow the rules. My usual response is you got something--bring it. But some people don't get off from work to participate in internet room brawls. They really would like information exchange. The larger issue here isn't JO, its just you whining about wanting anarchy where when you choose you can call people names and play the school yard bully. That's not debate or discussion--just shows a total lack of character and ego run amok. Put yourself in their shoes and regardless of whether you want board anarchy, for the sake of discussion---suppose you[board owner and moderator] had a couple of rules of engagment/participation and over and over and over again, you told someone to follow them and he continued the undesired behavior and essentially said F-YOU, I'm special and above all that. What would you do?????? If he were a dog, you'd sharpen those pinch collars or turn up the electricity. None of you would say, you know, you're entertaining and I get off on how you treat people. I'll give you a pass. Can't you just hear him singing DANCE, PUPPETS DANCE.
> 
> T


Spot on sista. I couldn't have said it better!

Selena, I don't wish to see you leave. If you do give up moding, I hope you still post as a member.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Had enough of all the whining, BS, and "the mods overmoderate" or "The mods allow to much". I hope with my resigignation I'll find again the fun I had when I first signed up here. Was gone for along time.
> 
> So for all the "know it alls" if you think you can do better, there is a vacancy...


So long as you enjoy it from now on thats good.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I, too, am sorry you're resigning, Selena. You, and all the other moderators have always treated me fairly.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Nah, have been thinking it over for some time now. Don't think this will be a temp break. Did this job for 5 yrs, and I think I would like to be just a member. 
Saves me indeed from the PC talking once in awhile ;-)


----------



## rick smith

not sure what mods actually do but forums i've been on that seem "well moderated" would get a mod remark injected in threads that drift OT or morph into sarcasm and messenger shooting.....if the post was not appropriate for the forum, the mod would tell the OP to go elsewhere, not other members.....other than that they seemed to stay in the background and i never saw much "banning" unless it was some scammer or imitation person trying to be someone they weren't, etc
....only suggestion i have would be to post a reason why someone gets the boot, so others could heed the warning and maybe stay on track
....all the whining and poll taking on that Jeff marathon was a disaster that shoulda been PTS way sooner, imo, and this forum does seem to be heavy on the OT sarcasm and "in crowd agreement", but that's pretty much the same anywhere.....
- i have no prob not reading what looks like garbage remarks; just hard to find the pertinent advice and different opinions sometime when there's so much of the other stuff clogging the threads

not that anyone cares, but this forum still seems decent to me even tho i haven't been around that long. but i think there will always be a problem finding working dog posters.....most of the hard core "working dog" people i know don't mess with pc's that much and are so set in their ways they could care less how other people train and are not looking for advice


----------



## brad robert

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> What a shame, all the whining for board anarchy and a Mod resigns. I raise a 16 year old to have respect and manners and here we have a bunch of adults advocating that one person who they find entertaining ought to be exempt from the Board rules. Somehow there is some sense of entitlement to call people names and resort to bully and intimidation when they get really insecure and can't respond to a discussion with alternative information. You actually condone "running people off the board" because if its too hot in the kitchen, they should get out. What ego. And my favorite sexist dribble--"the pussification of America???" Ohhhhhh, and can't have any pet people, trainers or questions. Did it ever dawn on anyone that today's pet person, may be tomorrow's sport competitor???? Now its mob rule and a tea party lynching of the moderators. You want to conduct yourself on the board like you can't anywhere else in society to relieve your stress. I guess that's what the batterers think too---bad day at work, beat the hell out of the spouse and kids. One of your favorite entertaining stress relievers is the antics of JO telling it like it is and beating down whoever he thinks can't take it with "idiot, dumb, fuktard, and when he has nothing else, AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I love the suggestion, don't ban him, just moderate him. As if the mods have time to run a special ed classroom. I could care less whether he is banned or not but I'm not the one he constantly gave the royal finger to when told to follow the rules. My usual response is you got something--bring it. But some people don't get off from work to participate in internet room brawls. They really would like information exchange. The larger issue here isn't JO, its just you whining about wanting anarchy where when you choose you can call people names and play the school yard bully. That's not debate or discussion--just shows a total lack of character and ego run amok. Put yourself in their shoes and regardless of whether you want board anarchy, for the sake of discussion---suppose you[board owner and moderator] had a couple of rules of engagment/participation and over and over and over again, you told someone to follow them and he continued the undesired behavior and essentially said F-YOU, I'm special and above all that. What would you do?????? If he were a dog, you'd sharpen those pinch collars or turn up the electricity. None of you would say, you know, you're entertaining and I get off on how you treat people. I'll give you a pass. Can't you just hear him singing DANCE, PUPPETS DANCE.
> 
> T


 One of the best posts i have seen on this topic just excellent couldnt agree more and she gives great dog training advice too lol


----------



## Martine Loots

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Nah, have been thinking it over for some time now. Don't think this will be a temp break. Did this job for 5 yrs, and I think I would like to be just a member.
> Saves me indeed from the PC talking once in awhile ;-)


Being a mod isn't easy and being on the forum should be fun for you. Not something you "have to" do.
I understand your decision very well and hey you'll still be here won't you ;-)


----------



## Anne Vaini

Christopher Jones said:


> So long as you enjoy it from now on thats good.


What he said!


----------



## Chris Jones II

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> What a shame, all the whining for board anarchy and a Mod resigns. I raise a 16 year old to have respect and manners and here we have a bunch of adults advocating that one person who they find entertaining ought to be exempt from the Board rules. Somehow there is some sense of entitlement to call people names and resort to bully and intimidation when they get really insecure and can't respond to a discussion with alternative information. You actually condone "running people off the board" because if its too hot in the kitchen, they should get out. What ego. And my favorite sexist dribble--"the pussification of America???" Ohhhhhh, and can't have any pet people, trainers or questions. Did it ever dawn on anyone that today's pet person, may be tomorrow's sport competitor???? Now its mob rule and a tea party lynching of the moderators. You want to conduct yourself on the board like you can't anywhere else in society to relieve your stress. I guess that's what the batterers think too---bad day at work, beat the hell out of the spouse and kids. One of your favorite entertaining stress relievers is the antics of JO telling it like it is and beating down whoever he thinks can't take it with "idiot, dumb, fuktard, and when he has nothing else, AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I love the suggestion, don't ban him, just moderate him. As if the mods have time to run a special ed classroom. I could care less whether he is banned or not but I'm not the one he constantly gave the royal finger to when told to follow the rules. My usual response is you got something--bring it. But some people don't get off from work to participate in internet room brawls. They really would like information exchange. The larger issue here isn't JO, its just you whining about wanting anarchy where when you choose you can call people names and play the school yard bully. That's not debate or discussion--just shows a total lack of character and ego run amok. Put yourself in their shoes and regardless of whether you want board anarchy, for the sake of discussion---suppose you[board owner and moderator] had a couple of rules of engagment/participation and over and over and over again, you told someone to follow them and he continued the undesired behavior and essentially said F-YOU, I'm special and above all that. What would you do?????? If he were a dog, you'd sharpen those pinch collars or turn up the electricity. None of you would say, you know, you're entertaining and I get off on how you treat people. I'll give you a pass. Can't you just hear him singing DANCE, PUPPETS DANCE.
> 
> T


Exactly. Thank you.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Nah, have been thinking it over for some time now. Don't think this will be a temp break. Did this job for 5 yrs, and I think I would like to be just a member.
> Saves me indeed from the PC talking once in awhile ;-)


Selena

I really enjoy your (and Dicks) training posts. I hope since you
don't have to spend time being a moderator you'll be making more of them


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

brad robert said:


> One of the best posts i have seen on this topic just excellent couldnt agree more and she gives great dog training advice too lol


Agreed. Thank you Terrasita for summing up the essense so succinctly.


----------



## susan tuck

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Nah, have been thinking it over for some time now. Don't think this will be a temp break. Did this job for 5 yrs, and I think I would like to be just a member.
> Saves me indeed from the PC talking once in awhile ;-)


 
Happy to hear you will be sticking around even if now just another one of us in the peanut gallery!\\/


----------



## Don Turnipseed

T said


> And my favorite sexist dribble--"the pussification of America???"


I am glad you like that T. My favorite also. A lot of the posts in the Jeff O thread reflect this. I do fail to see what is sexist about it. Here is something to lighten the mood.

WOMEN

A real woman is a man's best friend. 



She will never stand him up and never let him down.


She will reassure him when he feels insecure and comfort him after a bad day.


She will inspire him to do things he never thought he could do; to live without fear and forget regret.


She will enable him to express his deepest emotions and give in to his most intimate desires.

She will make sure he always feels as though he's the most handsome man in the room and will enable him to be the most confident, sexy, seductive and invincible...


No wait...Sorry.




I'm thinking of whiskey. It's whiskey that does all that shit.
Never mind. :grin: :grin:


----------



## Brian Anderson

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> What a shame, all the whining for board anarchy and a Mod resigns. I raise a 16 year old to have respect and manners and here we have a bunch of adults advocating that one person who they find entertaining ought to be exempt from the Board rules. Somehow there is some sense of entitlement to call people names and resort to bully and intimidation when they get really insecure and can't respond to a discussion with alternative information. You actually condone "running people off the board" because if its too hot in the kitchen, they should get out. What ego. And my favorite sexist dribble--"the pussification of America???" Ohhhhhh, and can't have any pet people, trainers or questions. Did it ever dawn on anyone that today's pet person, may be tomorrow's sport competitor???? Now its mob rule and a tea party lynching of the moderators. You want to conduct yourself on the board like you can't anywhere else in society to relieve your stress. I guess that's what the batterers think too---bad day at work, beat the hell out of the spouse and kids. One of your favorite entertaining stress relievers is the antics of JO telling it like it is and beating down whoever he thinks can't take it with "idiot, dumb, fuktard, and when he has nothing else, AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I love the suggestion, don't ban him, just moderate him. As if the mods have time to run a special ed classroom. I could care less whether he is banned or not but I'm not the one he constantly gave the royal finger to when told to follow the rules. My usual response is you got something--bring it. But some people don't get off from work to participate in internet room brawls. They really would like information exchange. The larger issue here isn't JO, its just you whining about wanting anarchy where when you choose you can call people names and play the school yard bully. That's not debate or discussion--just shows a total lack of character and ego run amok. Put yourself in their shoes and regardless of whether you want board anarchy, for the sake of discussion---suppose you[board owner and moderator] had a couple of rules of engagment/participation and over and over and over again, you told someone to follow them and he continued the undesired behavior and essentially said F-YOU, I'm special and above all that. What would you do?????? If he were a dog, you'd sharpen those pinch collars or turn up the electricity. None of you would say, you know, you're entertaining and I get off on how you treat people. I'll give you a pass. Can't you just hear him singing DANCE, PUPPETS DANCE.
> 
> T


All I can say is I'm glad I don't take this shit that seriously. I was playing with dogs long before the internet and this forum and I will still be doing it if this forum vaporizes. I really don't get the whole hubbub. But then again I'm pretty rough around the edges and not nearly as "refined" as a lot of the folks here think they are LOL. Heavy emphasis on the word "think".


----------



## Erin Suggett

Selena,

I am one of four Moderators for a forum (not dog related) and we have over 50,000 registered members from many different countries. It is a very active forum and since I've been a Mod there (two years now) I have never witnessed the kind of behaviors from our members that I have witnessed from *SOME* of the members here in this forum. For one thing, we have a zero tolerance for any BS and people know it. When people know the rules and respect the rules, the Mods return the same hand. It has made for a very enjoyable community of members with very few issues. I know that being a Mod in most cases is a thankless job and I don't blame you one bit for stepping down.

Enjoy your free time!


----------



## Sara Waters

Brian Anderson said:


> All I can say is I'm glad I don't take this shit that seriously. I was playing with dogs long before the internet and this forum and I will still be doing it if this forum vaporizes. I really don't get the whole hubbub. But then again I'm pretty rough around the edges and not nearly as "refined" as a lot of the folks here think they are LOL. Heavy emphasis on the word "think".


I tend to agree with you. I was out working my dogs today, checking fences and troughs and looking forward to my ewes to start lambing very soon and dont take it too seriously either.

Selena enjoy what you do and do what is best for you.


----------



## Steve Groen

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> What a shame, all the whining for board anarchy and a Mod resigns. I raise a 16 year old to have respect and manners and here we have a bunch of adults advocating that one person who they find entertaining ought to be exempt from the Board rules. Somehow there is some sense of entitlement to call people names and resort to bully and intimidation when they get really insecure and can't respond to a discussion with alternative information. You actually condone "running people off the board" because if its too hot in the kitchen, they should get out. What ego. And my favorite sexist dribble--"the pussification of America???" Ohhhhhh, and can't have any pet people, trainers or questions. Did it ever dawn on anyone that today's pet person, may be tomorrow's sport competitor???? Now its mob rule and a tea party lynching of the moderators. You want to conduct yourself on the board like you can't anywhere else in society to relieve your stress. I guess that's what the batterers think too---bad day at work, beat the hell out of the spouse and kids. One of your favorite entertaining stress relievers is the antics of JO telling it like it is and beating down whoever he thinks can't take it with "idiot, dumb, fuktard, and when he has nothing else, AAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA. I love the suggestion, don't ban him, just moderate him. As if the mods have time to run a special ed classroom. I could care less whether he is banned or not but I'm not the one he constantly gave the royal finger to when told to follow the rules. My usual response is you got something--bring it. But some people don't get off from work to participate in internet room brawls. They really would like information exchange. The larger issue here isn't JO, its just you whining about wanting anarchy where when you choose you can call people names and play the school yard bully. That's not debate or discussion--just shows a total lack of character and ego run amok. Put yourself in their shoes and regardless of whether you want board anarchy, for the sake of discussion---suppose you[board owner and moderator] had a couple of rules of engagment/participation and over and over and over again, you told someone to follow them and he continued the undesired behavior and essentially said F-YOU, I'm special and above all that. What would you do?????? If he were a dog, you'd sharpen those pinch collars or turn up the electricity. None of you would say, you know, you're entertaining and I get off on how you treat people. I'll give you a pass. Can't you just hear him singing DANCE, PUPPETS DANCE.
> 
> T


----------



## Mo Earle

Selena not read all the responses- but sorry to see you feel you needed to resign- I am sure it is very difficult being a moderator- I thank you and the others for this forum- and the work you put in it to keep it going...it has been a very good one- I know it was probably more than Jeff that got you to this decision- I for one-, didn't respond to Jeff O's leaving or coming back-didn't care either way-I suspect there were a lot of other members who felt the same.... no love loss between Jeff and I on this forum- although I never met him, I took his comments and criticisms with a grain of salt....there are some here with some awesome knowledge, and others who have no clue...but I have met a lot of great people on this forum and hope to see this forum continue-and to be a great source of shared info on working and sport dogs- but it takes committed people like you moderators to keep it going. thanks again for the work you did do...


----------



## kamphuis gerben

too bad 
best wishes gerben hope you feel better after a break sometimes everybody needs one


----------



## Timothy Saunders

I haven't been on the board for a while and am sorry to come back to his . Here is to hoping this decision makes you happier. I like most people hope that you will keep posting and GIVING AWAY the knowledge it has taken you so much time and effort to get so that we can fix some of our dog problems more easily. Thanks


----------



## Brian Anderson

Timothy Saunders said:


> I like most people hope that you will keep posting and GIVING AWAY the knowledge it has taken you so much time and effort to get so that we can fix some of our dog problems more easily. Thanks


Timothy that's a great way to put it. My wife says I need to consult with the Dutch about the Dutch breeds. She says "they only created the breed who better to gain useful knowledge from" makes sense to me lol.


----------



## Laney Rein

Jerry Lyda said:


> OK, I've not voiced my opinion at all on this whole deal so now I will.
> 
> I think that Terrasita is right on. Jeff and I have had our problems but I soon learned how he was and that was that. I didn't let him bother me AFTER I figured him out. I would love to train with him and hang out BUT he can't be the bully in this school yard. The newer people was his target and that is wrong. After enough spankings there is only one other thing to do.As much as I would hate any of you to get booted Jeff had it coming.
> 
> Selena get your butt back in here but only after you take a little short break. YOU ARE NEEDED HERE.


I agree with Jerry and Terrasita. Selena you are greatly appreciated and we would love to see you back. I had a big problem with Jeff, didn't expect to see him banned, but after learning this isn't the only place he bullies people and has been banned there, too, I have to respect the mods for making the decision. Selena is so knowledgeable and enjoy her responses as well as David Frost's. Come back Selena.


----------



## Howard Knauf

I'm an administrator for one dog forum, and an admin and a moderator for two police only K9 forums. The police only boards don't have the drama as opposed to the other board. It can be a PITA sometimes and I often wonder why the hell I do it. I can understand why Selena left. Being a true dog person I'm sure she'll continue to contribute here which is good for all of us. I don't see her being a Mod again but I've been wrong before. We're just lucky to have had her as long as we did.

Howard


----------



## Howard Gaines III

Thick skin is always a good thing................


----------



## maggie fraser

Howard Gaines III said:


> Thick skin is always a good thing................


 
Shame you don't have it  .


----------



## Lacey Vessell

I have not been around the forum much lately but I'm saddened also to see that Selena resigned. I honestly do not know where she found the time to moderate between her children, husband and dogs/training - one has to be special to juggle all that and do them all well. A little late, but thanks Selena for all your efforts and contributions. Thanks to the other moderators as well.


----------



## Ron Gnodde

sorry to see this honest dedicated people are in short supply.


----------



## Thomas Jones

Howard Gaines III said:


> Thick skin is always a good thing................


this. Its hilarious people being "bullied" by other people on here


----------

